# Hit by a truck:(



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

My maramma Rosie was hit by a truck yesterday morning shes in allot if pain has road rash all down her side and her hips are out of her socket she needs to go get surgery on thursday but for now shes living in a small pen inside my house i need to lift her up with towels to get her to go potty she had to get stitches on her hock because the skin was ripped away and her pads on her front feet are no more the truck was a dump truck luckily i was outside milking my girls and was abel to stop them and talk to them they were going to drive off>:c


----------



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sometimes the human race sickens me, how someone could do that and then just leave the poor defenseless animal is disgusting


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Hope she gets better soon. In many states it's illegal to hit a dog and not make an attempt to find an owner (not cats just dogs).


----------



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

Right I understand accidents, we all have them, but then to just attempt to drive off. Tisk tisk. I hope she gets some relief! She's very lucky to have you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry...poor baby...I hope for a quick recovery...


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

The only reason they stopped was because i made eye contact with the driver and they would have ben in big trouble because it was a town truck so they backed up and talked to me


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh Poor Doggie, hope she heals fast! There are many people out there behind the wheel who do not have a hart. Glad you were able to catch them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my, I am sorry! I hope she gets well soon!


----------

